# Αμοιβές ΟΤΕ



## Ambrose (Jan 14, 2009)

Στο στόχαστρο της κυβέρνησης
*Υπέρογκες οι αμοιβές της διοίκησης του ΟΤΕ, καταγγέλλει ο Μ.Καρχιμάκης
*
Για υπέρογκες αμοιβές καταγγέλλει την κυβέρνηση και τη διοίκηση του ΟΤΕ ο Μιχ.Καρχιμάκης. Ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ δημοσιοποίησε το ύψος των αμοιβών των στελεχών του Οργανισμού.

Σύμφωνα με την εφημερίδα Το Βήμα, όπως ανακοίνωσε ο κ. Καρχιμάκης, ο ετήσιος μισθός του προέδρου του ΟΤΕ Π.Βουρλούμη ανέρχεται σε *580.000 *ευρώ, του εκτελεστικού διευθυντή Ιορδ.Αϊβαζή σε *380.000 *ευρώ, των γενικών διευθυντών Κ.Κάππου και Ηλ.Δρακόπουλου σε *250.000 *ευρώ, της κυρίας Μαρίας Ευθυμέρου σε *230.000 *ευρώ και του Π.Σαραντόπουλου σε *225.000 *ευρώ. 

Στα *200.000 *ευρώ ανέρχονται οι ετήσιες αποδοχές του Ακη Γεροντόπουλου, διευθυντή δικτύου καταστημάτων, και από *180.000 *ευρώ και κάτω διαμορφώνονται οι αμοιβές των συμβούλων της διοίκησης, των βοηθών γενικών διευθυντών και των διευθυντών. 

Οπως τονίζει ο βουλευτής του ΠΑΣΟΚ, «οι παραπάνω, όπως και πολλοί άλλοι μάγοι της αγοράς, αμείβονται επιπλέον με έξοδα παραστάσεως, αμοιβές από θυγατρικές και συμβούλια, πιστωτικές κάρτες, μπόνους, stock options, αυτοκίνητα, υψηλή ιδιωτική ασφάλιση κτλ».

http://www.in.gr/news/article.asp?lngEntityID=975485&lngDtrID=244


----------



## danae (Jan 15, 2009)

Πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι: μήπως διάλεξα λάθος επάγγελμα --ή μάλλον επαγγέλματα; Όλα για την τέχνη, τέλος πάντων;


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

Θα τους έχει σκίσει η εφορία τους δύστυχους.


----------



## danae (Jan 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Θα τους έχει σκίσει η εφορία τους δύστυχους.



Καλά λες. Καλά είμαστε εμείς με το 10%... Δόξα τω Θεώ (και τω Αλογοσκούφη)! :)


----------



## stathis (Jan 15, 2009)

danae said:


> Πολλές φορές αναρωτιέμαι: μήπως διάλεξα λάθος επάγγελμα --ή μάλλον επαγγέλματα;


Παλιότερα αναρωτιόμασταν επίσης μήπως είμαστε μαλάκες, αλλά πλέον μάς έχει λυθεί η απορία...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 15, 2009)

stathis said:


> Παλιότερα αναρωτιόμασταν επίσης μήπως είμαστε μαλάκες, αλλά πλέον μάς έχει λυθεί η απορία...



Φώναξε κανείς;


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2009)

Παιδιά, είσαστε... λαϊκιστές!


----------



## danae (Jan 16, 2009)

Costas said:


> Παιδιά, είσαστε... λαϊκιστές!



Λες τελικά να είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα;


----------

